

How I went from hiring coders to becoming a coder myself in 5 days - ededdeddie38
http://simflos.com/post/21086686685/code-academy-week-1

======
bdfh42
The editorialised title to this post (nothing like the actual one) invites
hoots of derision.

~~~
ededdeddie38
If it helps you I chose the title of my actual post to appeal to my family
members who read my blog and are looking to know what I'm doing. The
"editorialised" title is for the more targeted readers on HN.

